# Good liquor or port suggestions?



## Jen2145 (Feb 9, 2005)

I just bought a couple of Gurkha Pre-Embargo cigars for my boyfriend as a Valentine's gift. I wanted to get him a bottle of something that would go well with the cigars, any suggestions?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

What does he usually like to drink and what price range are you thinking


----------



## Jen2145 (Feb 9, 2005)

He is a Florida State Seminole, so bourbon and coke is what he usually drinks. As far as price I would like to stay under $100.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Well the man has good taste in where to go to school. I would suggest that you read this thread

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7885&highlight=bourbon

But I would also suggest if you know what he usually drinks, that you buy a slightly upscale version. If he usually drinks Jack , e.g., then get him a bottle of a single barrel or longer aged Jack. That way he will save it for special occasion and then think of you when he drinks it. If he already exclusively drinks the more expensive version, then buy him that or an upscale version of one of the ones they talk about in the thread. Unless he is a totally ignorant creatin, and they don't have those at FSU, I assure you that he will appreciate a couple of cigars and a bottle of bourbon or whiskey.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

galaga said:


> Well the man has good taste in where to go to school. I would suggest that you read this thread
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7885&highlight=bourbon
> 
> But I would also suggest if you know what he usually drinks, that you buy a slightly upscale version. If he usually drinks Jack , e.g., then get him a bottle of a single barrel or longer aged Jack. That way he will save it for special occasion and then think of you when he drinks it. If he already exclusively drinks the more expensive version, then buy him that or an upscale version of one of the ones they talk about in the thread. Unless he is a totally ignorant creatin, and they don't have those at FSU, I assure you that he will appreciate a couple of cigars and a bottle of bourbon or whiskey.


I agree with Galaga,Jack Daniel's Single Barrel if he likes Jack, Bookers at about 125 proof is excellent, made by Jim Beam, we like Woodford Reserve too...


----------



## Jen2145 (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks guys I really appreciate the suggestions! I think I’ll pick up a bottle of the Jack Daniel’s Single Barrel, or the Bookers.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Glad to be of service...


----------

